# Arturo's Journal



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

So, I thought that is would be fun and interesting to write a journal from Arturo's own perspective. Or what I think is his perspective anyways. xD So. Here we go!

_
Entry 1 , March 14th 2014

So it has been about two weeks now, since The Madam brought me home from that awful place they call a, oh what was it now? A petstore, yes. She at first had me in this quite strange room with six hexagonal walls, even though the walls appeared to not even be there at first. I did not realize they where until I bumped my nose to them. After a few days, I realized that I did not suit this space. I subsequently told The Madam this and she graciously enlarged and renovated a place for me. I prefer this one. Not shortly after though, I had noticed my old abode still stood close by. There was another there, and he seemed quite peckish, but happy nonetheless. I found that I quite hate neighbors. I will not lie and say I miss the other, for he disappeared 4 days later. But, onto more important things. PELLETS! At first I could not believe the kind madam would feed me such rubbish! But, as she noticed she gave me something quite delish. A bloodworm to appease me. I figured that since she'd been so kind, I would elect to try these...pellets. Augh! How dry and tasteless they are. But in my hunger I eat them anyways. As the days have passed, I have grown accustom to their foul taste, and yet...I still hate them so much :C
Today I also grew rather bored. She had not placed the blue circle into the water today for me to swim through for treats. Oh how I love treats...bloodworm treats, delicious! Ahem, but yes. The 'hoop' as she calls it. In my boredom I blew a bubblenest. Nothing special, and quite measly for I soon grew bored of this too...but my lady reacted with vigor! She grew quite excitable, even pulling out the silver flashy thing and clicking it in my nest's direction several times. It made me flare and swell with pride! Madam was proud of my lousy nest. Maybe next time I shall blow a larger one to see her reaction?

But alas, that was all the events for today. I shall write more tomorrow for my fins grow weary. Honestly, do you know how hard it is to hold a journal, pencil, and swim all at the same time? 

Happily Swimming,
Arturo
_


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

_
Entry 2, March 15th 2014

The madam awoke much earlier today than she normally does, albeit she was not happy about it! The other human, who I have come to deduce is her mate, would simply not stop pestering her! I flared his way to tell him to leave her be but he took no notice of me. When she finally awoke, she left with him, taking that wretched orange creature with the whiskers out of the room and shutting the door behind her. She was gone for many hours and it was lonely. I decided I would spend the time making the nest larger for her return. It took a lot of time, but as I heard her return I swam to the front of my home. I greeted her happily in that moment, and was rewarded with more...pellets. Ew. I ate them anyways however, because what am I to do? Starve because of my refined pallet? I think not, kind sir! She seemed tired upon her return and simply lay down, but not before watching me for a moment and telling me where she had gone. A grocery store, or whatever. She told me what a good boy I was, and then she was gone. I lay on my leaf hammock beside her, and watched over her as she slept. She is now awake again, watching me and talking to me. I watch and talk back to her. Life is good.

Staring at my reflection,
Arturo
_


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cute way of writing! I love Arturo's personality!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you! And now, two entries for the price of one? 

_Entry 3, March 16th 2014

The madam was gone pretty much all day today. I overheard her mate say she was 'at work' to one of the other inhabitants of their large dwelling. Yesterday, after which I had previously inscribed in this journal, the madam moved in another tenant next door to me. A pretty ladyfish by the name of Melusine. Upon first acquaintance she seems very high strung and rowdy. She tells me how much she loves bubbles. I find that I still don't like neighbors, but having them is bearable. I'm growing accustomed to eating pellets now, they aren't really as bad as I have made them out to be, I suppose. I got aggravated today, which is not something I usually do. I don't often become angered, but...madam took my leaf bed away and gave it to my neighbor! How rude!

Missing my leaf,
Arturo

Entry 4, March 17th 2014

My neighbor is...interesting. She is crazy for bubbles, and yet....she blows them just to burst them afterwards! She also does this strange thing when she sees her own reflection...but enough about odd neighbors. Madam went out again today. I miss her most of the time, but its also nice to have quiet time to myself. When she came back she had a present for me. A brand new leaf bed! I like it just fine, but my old one was better. Melusine came to visit today, of course we could only talk through the window. I showed her how macho I look with my full beard. Back when I was smaller I kept it mostly shaved, but prefer a fuller older look now. I think she understands and can appreciate that. We did have a small argument though about what type of food is better, pellets or bloodworms. She said pellets and I said the worms. The only rational conclusion I can come to is that she has never tasted them! She had to be lying when she said she hates their taste!

Observing the magazine divider,
Arturo
_


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love this! I always wonder what Sparky would say if he had the mind of a human. I can only imagine...


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome journal. Very interesting to narrate from the point of view of the fish. Very artistic and creative.
FOLLOWING!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Two more entries :3

_Entry 5, March 18th, 2014
The madam was not home today like she usually is. She played hooky from work, and left I and Melusine here alone. The orange creature visited again today. He does not seem that intelligent, and is quite ugly. Madam seems to dote on him though, this makes me quite jealous. Not to mention, I seriously think Melusine's elevator doesn't go to the top. She would rather fancy her reflection than the hunk of a fish that is me! I mean, look at me...well I mean you cant cause you are a journal, but still! Madam recognizes this, so why doesn't this female of my own kind? Ah well, its not like I wanted to make a nest for her either way, silly girl. 

Impressing the Ladies,
Arturo

Entry 6, March 19th, 2014
The madam went to the 'petstore' again today. For a while I thought she went to bring home another neighbor, but was relieved when she came back with a present for me instead! A long black stone that shoots bubbles, it is something else for sure! I tried to pop the bubbles, but they surely move too fast! She aslo redid Melusine's filter, so that it didnt foam the water, or make a vast current. Melusine tells me it is a vast improvement. I did not know she even knew the word 'vast'. Or 'improvement'. :roll: Madam spoke with me today, she told me she went to get a job interview at the store, whatever that means. She also said she looked for Daphnia, but did not find any and was sorry. What is Daphnia anyway?? I have not heard of it before, but the way madam said sorry makes me thinks its something good. Well, that is all for today, I shall retire to the gravel for now. 

Bottom-sleeping,
Arturo_


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

its so funny.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

_Entry 7, March 20th 2014

The madam left again today, like she always seems to do. She turned on the black bubbly thing before she left though, and I had fun swimming through it for a while. Before I knew it, Id been playing for quite a long time, and madam had returned. She did not bring the 'daphnia' again, so I am disappointed. I really wish to know what it is! The madam is fun to watch today. She was much more active than usual, swimming about the room in her weird way, picking up different things, and moving them elsewhere. I overheard her say something like "cleaning", but I could not hear that well for she was not near. I saw Melusine for but a few minutes today when Madam was switching the 'divider'. Seems like she is having trouble swimming. She was zooming around in aggravation. Madam says Melusine wont be eating for a couple days, so naturally I feel sympathy for the poor girl. But on the other hand.....maybe this means I get her portion? I hope so. I pranked the madam today, it was quite hilarious. I made a big splash right next to her and she jumped too! I laughed so hard, I had to lay on the gravel to catch my breathe!! Either way, it is about time to retire to the leaf bed.

Laughing at his Madam,
Arturo_


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish my students would be this creative in their writing. Very entertaining thread!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

_Entry 8, March 21st 2014

Today could have been an uneventful day...but it wasn't. Madam did it again!! She brought home yet another male. And I am quite jealous because she put him in a MANSION!! Certainly he is not alone in there, but that is beside the point. I thought I was her favorite, she only plays hoop with me! She only runs her finger along my house! I hope she doesn't forget about me, I want attention too...

Feeling jealous,
Arturo_


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

_Entry 9, March 22nd 2014

The madam got called away this morning, apparently to go into work. She was restless the night before, I know she just had to be thinking about me. She mumbled to me when she slept and she made interesting faces. Eventually I too fell into slumber. When I awoke, she was still no-where to be seen. Until she walked back into the room, and set down the fancy rich boy named Morpho in front of my house. And let me tell you, I gave him what for, the spoiled coot! I would give anything for madam to put me in a giant tank!! Eh, maybe one day she will. I dunno though, I think Morpho might have had a hard life...he's a bully. As for his roomates, maybe eventually they shall tire of his ways and give him a taste of his own medicine. I don't think its best though, madam wants all of us to be happy and get along, even if some of us have lost their mind [Melusine] or are just a plain old barracuda [Morpho]. 

Contemplating my Neighbors,
Arturo_


----------

